# Happy Agility Debut Tito !!!



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh yes! Can't wait to hear and see how he does. Go Tito! Go Tito! Go! (imagine if you will, me with pom poms and a short skirt....ah, ya, on second thought don't imagine that).


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Go TITO!!! Have fun Barb! Enjoy the ride!!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

:woot2:WOOT WOOT!!! We will be rooting for Team Tito from San Diego!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

:squintdan Go * Fight * Win!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Go Tito Go!

You are awesome and I know will ROCK this weekend!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You guys can't imagine the huge, stupid ear to ear grin splitting my face sitting here reading this! Thanks so much!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Go Tito! You're the Best!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Tito, you go Sweet boy. This is more exciting then the Super Bowl.............have a good time!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Bob Dylan said:


> Tito, you go Sweet boy. _This is more exciting then the Super Bowl_.............have a good time!


 Most definitely!:yes:


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Go Tito!!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Oriana says
"Go Tito!!! 
Run FAST!!
Run CLEAN!!!":banana:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Run Fast, BARK LOUD!!!!! (from Barley)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito doesn't know how to bark :no:
We've heard him bark maybe 3 or 4 times in his life.




sammydog said:


> Run Fast, BARK LOUD!!!!! (from Barley)


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Titan says run fast, run hard and run clean! Go boys!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito doesn't know how to bark :no:
> We've heard him bark maybe 3 or 4 times in his life.


Hmmmm, Barley says he can teach him, hehehehe!!! :bowl:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

sammydog said:


> Hmmmm, Barley says he can teach him, hehehehe!!! :bowl:



Oriana says 
"Me TOO!!!!!" :bowl:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito doesn't know how to bark :no:
> We've heard him bark maybe 3 or 4 times in his life.


 I'll trade you my barker for your non-barker!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Give me a T Give me an I Give me a T Give me an O.......Tito!!!! Go Boy Go.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks everyone! you guys are just awesome!!!
I have to work until about 1:00, then we'll head over to the trial. It's only about 10-15 minutes from here. I doubt I'll be back on the forum after the trial until evening.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Go Tito, Go Tito, Go Tito.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Can't wait to hear how things went  Enjoy !!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hope you guys had a blast!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Any news?!?!


----------

